# Rescued Mini Donkey Jenny is Preggers =/



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

So I was optimistically hoping that since she was thin and showed NO SIGNS of being pregnant that I lucked out and wouldn't have to deal with a pregnant rescue. I didn't get lucky however...she recently started ballooning, what I thought was her newly acquired hay belly has started to migrate to the rear and her teats are swelling and pointing down and out to the side. She is not really slack in her tail head or filling in her udder or at a point where I could milk her to test it so I'm guessing later in the summer July/Aug but not sure. I have NO real idea though how far along she is or even what she's bred to. So there's a possibility of a mini hinny or a mini donkey. Either way it's going to be cute but I've never foaled out a mini and my vet knows nothing about donkeys especially minis. She is still not completely up to weight but she's no longer bony and obviously thin either. She's got free choice hay and I have her on easily digestible senior feed because we were unsure of age and she has teeth problems. I will get pictures tonight and post some of her from when I first got her as well for comparison. Any suggestions from mini and/or donkey breeders would be great! And any signs that might be different between her and an average horse that is getting ready to foal. She has a mini-proof pasture, a good sized run in and the vet had thought she'd foaled before from looking at her externally so...I guess I will just hope for the best! Any suggestions or info would be appreciated!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's some pictures from March when I got her and May and I have a few new ones I have yet to find and upload from early June. Isn't she cute? Her name is Mia. She is less ribby and filling out more now than she was in those pictures but the baby is taking up a lot of the groceries! I was hoping it was just her adding the weight she needed but she started adding it too fast and in the wrong places to think she wasn't preggers =/.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't tell if she is, or isn't, but I love the clip job on her XD! She looks so cute.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

She was sooo dirty, greasy and gross that as soon as it got above 50 degrees at night we body clipped her and bought her a mini-blanket. She stood like a statue and looked 100% better after wards. She had weird fungus/bacteria/hair loss and skin problems when I got her but that cleared up with a little betadine, chlorhexidine and losing all that gross hair! She really is the cutest thing and is very personable and loving. I've met some very standoffish donkeys but she is not one of them. She likes to prance along her fence line and bray at you if you ignore her. She also likes to play hide and seek behind the tractor parked next to her pasture when the horses are walked by and she freaks them out every time. She's a bit of a troublemaker!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

She could just be fat? We have a gelding burro here that came from my grandparents VERY fat! They put on weight quick so it might just be that...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a cutie!!! If she disappears I didn't do it!!! Hahahaha!! 

Good luck with her; she's looking good so far


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG she is DARLING! I have been coaching myself for years "I do NOT need a mini donkey, I do NOT need a mini donkey" because I know they'd be potato chips for me. I love her, she's a dollbaby. Can't wait to see the new pictures of her! I know mini-horses are a different world than full size to foal out - you MUST be there when they deliver, and more often have to be involved. I would recommend calling around to the mini horse breeders in your area and see if you could get someone willing to be on call as a midwife if needed - they would probably be better in the circumstances than an inexperienced vet. 

Please keep us posted, absolutely enraptured to see a mini hinny/mini-donk baby!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I was hoping she was just fat but recently her teats have started to swell and point away from each other. Unfortunately just adding on some weight will not cause changes to the udder. She's still a bit underweight considering she is pregnant but she's not anywhere near emaciated either. Just a little ribby at this point. There's no shortage of willing people at our barn to go on foal watch with her and the vet said she is comfortable foaling out minis she just isn't familiar with the pregnancy signs of donkeys and minis. So I unwittingly have consigned myself to the ranks of crazy pregnant equine mom...and be careful what you wish for Indy. When I come to Indiana this summer you might have a few stowaways on your trailer on the trip home =P

And...they are like potato chips. I already want a little herd of them!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> and be careful what you wish for Indy. When I come to Indiana this summer you might have a few stowaways on your trailer on the trip home =P



Because EXACTLY what I need is more critters, right? Crazy woman!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

And here I thought since you have so many you'd never notice a few more =P


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

HAHA! You HAVE the donkey! You KNOW what they sound like! How could anyone EVER miss that? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

She is SO adorable!!! Congratulations! Whatever she has will definitely win your heart!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

HAHA Indy she only brays when she's hungry or you're paying attention to some other horse in front of her. And even then she doesn't really have a full bray. It's like a squeaky door and an asthmatic all rolled into one sound! It's ridiculous...but adorable. So I'm pretty confident she won't bray in your trailer til you get them home if I throw lots of hay and feed in there. Mwuahahahahaha!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

You evil, evil woman :twisted::twisted: *lol*

I can just picture trying to load Claymore back into the trailer with her in there, him all bug eyed and thinking "what the heck is THAT?!? Jeez woman, I'm tolerant, but come on!" hahahaha


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Her teats randomly swell for a day and then go back to normal. They're a little more stretchy at this point but not swollen like they were. Her belly is definitely more towards her flank but other than that she has us stumped. It's a wait and see game from here =/


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

lots n lots n lots more pictures, pwease!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Can you have her ultrasounded?

Egads she is adorable.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad you're so far away! Hubby has a hankering for a mini-donk......... Can't wait to see pics of the baby!


----------

